# CFSCE F Sqn  ALTERNATE RECEPTION PLAN !!!!



## Sig_Des (13 May 2006)

For any of you reporting in to F Sqn as Comm Res Students, be advised that there is an alternate reception plan than what is stated in your joining instructions:

1.    Due to circumstances beyond our control an alternate reception plan must be adopted.  This plan is for Comm Res students arriving at CFSCE F Sqn between 28 Apr and 24 May 06.

2.    All students (including those from the Kingston geographical area) reporting for course must arrive by 1400 hours, the day before the first day of their course. All students arriving between dates mentioned will report as follows:
     a.    if arriving during working hours, they are to report to the CFSCE Duty Centre, located in room 107, 9 Byng Ave (CFSCE HQ), CFB Kingston, to obtain room key and rations card as applicable;

     b.    if arriving during silent hours (1600 to 0800 hours) and weekends, report to CFSCE Duty Centre located in B6, 6 Satellite Ave, Vimy Barracks., CFB Kingston, to obtain room key and rations card as applicable; and

     c.    ensure your Taxi waits until you have obtain room key and rations card.  Then proceed to Bldg B-37   on the McNaughton side of CFB Kingston.  This will be the home of CFSCE F Sqn student.

3.    This reception amendment applies to the following Trg sessions:

     a.    R/329 Sig Op QL 5 (Jymn) session 0024 Crse dates 2 May - 16 Jun 06;

     b.    R/329 Sig Op QL 5 (Jymn) session 0025 dates 16 May - 30 Jun 06; and

     c.    R/329 Sig Op QL 3 (Appr)  session 0029 dates 23 May - 21 Jul 06.

4.    All courses starting after 24 May 06 will report as per JI's para 2 

5.    This amendment does not affect staff reporting procedure.


----------

